# Junior coaching concessions



## Rlburnside (Jun 13, 2016)

As a junior coach at my club ( level 1) as was told by a member that I would be eligible for concessionary rates at other clubs, anyone know if this is true?


----------



## DCB (Jun 13, 2016)

Why ?  Not heard of that one before, think that may be an other golfing urban myth


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 13, 2016)

DCB said:



			Why ?  Not heard of that one before, think that may be an other golfing urban myth 

Click to expand...

Yes I didn't think it was true but I thought I'd ask anyway.
Thanks.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 13, 2016)

Would be a discretionary thing that each club does differently, not something I have heard of happening before but I can't say I disagree with it.


----------



## Three (Jun 13, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			As a junior coach at my club ( level 1) as was told by a member that I would be eligible for concessionary rates at other clubs, anyone know if this is true?
		
Click to expand...

Hi,  
I'm just being matter of fact here, don't want it to sound harsh or anything, but if you went to a man  or woman who's income is from teaching amateurs to play golf, on what basis would they choose to work for less teaching some stranger just because you help out teaching other strangers' kids at another golf club? 

Now, maybe if one of the local golf bodies offered a subsidy scheme to volunteers, so that you paid less but they topped it up so the Pro got full payment, that would work.    Maybe there's a scheme like that in operation?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 13, 2016)

Three said:



			Hi,  
I'm just being matter of fact here, don't want it to sound harsh or anything, but if you went to a man  or woman who's income is from teaching amateurs to play golf, on what basis would they choose to work for less teaching some stranger just because you help out teaching other strangers' kids at another golf club? 

Now, maybe if one of the local golf bodies offered a subsidy scheme to volunteers, so that you paid less but they topped it up so the Pro got full payment, that would work.    Maybe there's a scheme like that in operation?
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong, but I believe the OP is referring to cheaper playing rates and not for lessons.  I have heard of it before but just for PGA Pro's and not for volunteers. Either way it is just local things that clubs may or may not offer.


----------



## Three (Jun 13, 2016)

Neilds said:



			I may be wrong, but I believe the OP is referring to cheaper playing rates and not for lessons.  I have heard of it before but just for PGA Pro's and not for volunteers. Either way it is just local things that clubs may or may not offer.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, reading it again you may be correct &#128077;, "coaching concessions"  may have misled me. 

If it's green fees, I doubt it even more so.


----------

